# can you please check my sons website



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

He just made it, hes only 14 and he wants to do web design.
is this good for a 14 year old or not ? any comments appreciated.
Just tell me what you think. Please bear in mind that he has had a learning disability 
since he was very young and this is the first thing he has shown an interest in for a long time. 
We know theres room for improvement but is this good at least for a first try ?
Ps.
Also something strange is going on with his resume 
page (the link is at the bottom) but maybe its just my resolution/browser. 
If someone could please check it out and see if its okay that would be great.
www.brettgraham.tk


----------



## lagman (Aug 26, 2007)

You didn't post the link to the website. :\


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah there's no link


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 26, 2007)

Here it is got it earlier from him in IRC
www.brettgraham.tk


----------



## Costello (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Here it is got it earlier from him in IRC
> http://www.jasonforbes.com



wow, that was a great website  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  serious business!
everyone deserves to see it!


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

very silly I forgot the link:
www.brettgraham.tk

ps.DONT GO TO : www.jasonforbes.com It causes your browser window to mss-behave!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2007)

THE PAC MAN  	NO BORING  	BORING 1/10 NO NOTHING

Thats A+ material right there.

Also the colors at the end are seizureiffic


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> ps.DONT GO TO : www.jasonforbes.com It causes your browser window to mss-behave!



I lol'd

Pretty good site seeing he as a learning disability


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is got it earlier from him in IRC
> ...


I GOT RICKROLLED BY AN ADMIN


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> MEXICANSÂ 	NOÂ 	NOISEY AND HARIEY



Wtf he is racist.


----------



## JPH (Aug 26, 2007)

I too want a career in web design.
I too am 14 years old.

I don't really understand the website...it's ok.
Teach him about contrast...


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Teach him about contrast...



Teach him not to be a racist.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm very sorry about that, I hadn't checked all through his "What he believes list" as yet. Now i see there are a few ones that are a bit mean.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is got it earlier from him in IRC
> ...


AHHH!! that's twice that damn site got me.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> I too want a career in web design.
> I too am 14 years old.
> 
> I don't really understand the website...it's ok.
> Teach him about contrast...



Its basically meant to be his personal website and his website to get design and photography work.
I'm not sure what you mean by contrast. 
Maybe you and him could work together one day ?


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ps.DONT GO TO : www.jasonforbes.com It causes your browser window to mss-behave!
> ...



you lol'd ?
do you mean you looked at it ?
Thank you very much for your kind comment!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2007)

This is offensive to mthrnites

BALD MEN  	NO  	3/10


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> THE PAC MANÂ 	NO BORINGÂ 	BORING 1/10 NO NOTHING
> 
> Thats A+ material right there.
> 
> Also the colors at the end are seizureiffic



OH ..okay , good! he always talks about  the pacman.
Hes a bit out there !
did you check his resume Linkiboy ?


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> ...




No I lol'd at the comment you made about dont go to that website I posted notice I took the other part out?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah I looked at his resume. He's charging quite a lot for a website in flash


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

Not many people can do flash and its a very new technology, you actually have to use a script called action code. I hear you can charge allot for it.


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 26, 2007)

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6234/dakd1.jpg


----------



## kaoken (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Not many people can do flash and its a very new technology, you actually have to use a script called action code. I hear you can charge allot for it.




Correction, it's not new technology.  And I havn't looked at the site yet but from the comments in this thread it looks like your son is a rascist.  Maybe you should teach him better.


----------



## strummer12 (Aug 26, 2007)

Holy fucking shit, this has to be a joke.  That site is like bottom barrel 1995 geocities.   If your kid really has a learning disability and this is real, then he's going to have to learn how to make websites properly-like us a program that does things automatically with a few clicks, but I still think this is a joke to get reactions and shit.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

That image of is too large to fit on my screen. how can I see the whole image, what does the text say ???


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(kaoken @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not many people can do flash and its a very new technology, you actually have to use a script called action code. I hear you can charge allot for it.
> ...



Like I said before, Im very sorry about the racist comments and I will have a chat to Brett about it and tell him to remove it.


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 26, 2007)

You may want to study this flow chart before chatting 






(Yes, I know it isn't a flow chart)


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Holy fucking shit, this has to be a joke.Â That site is like bottom barrel 1995 geocities.Â  If your kid really has a learning disability and this is real, then he's going to have to learn how to make websites properly-like us a program that does things automatically with a few clicks, but I still think this is a joke to get reactions and shit.


Thank you for your comments and your honesty.  each his own. remember however he is only 14.
Maybe when he finishes his flash site you may like that.
Do you think better software may help ?
Well he did use a freeware program called "total web kit" (is this any good?) when he gets into it more I will maybe buy him one of the more professional software packages. eg front web or dreamweaver which he talks about. btw What do you guys use ?
Im sorry that you think his website is a joke but I'm thanking full that even so you made the effort to give some constructive critique.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Aug 26, 2007)

lol that has got to be the most deliberately shitty site I've ever seen.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> You may want to study this flow chart before chatting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concern Kelly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but i don't mind a bit of humor. thats okay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However,I did at first think I had a virus, it was a bit strange to see the page bouncing around the screen.
I didn't know that was possible. The Music video was great
but I am curiose as to who is jasonforbes ? 

Anyway jokes are fine as long as people are still giving constructive comments for my sons site !
cheers


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a bad place to seek advice/constructive comments about your [sons] website. Most of the people here are newbie 12 year olds, and the few people who could give a valid comment are "computer prodigies" who, of course, wouldn't be impressed. Honestly, I've seen myspace profiles that look a lot better than that.


----------



## santakuroosu (Aug 26, 2007)

Even as joke your site, oops, I mean, "your son's site" sucks huge donkey balls.

Get:
1 Sense of humor.
2 Brains.
3 More brains, he'll need them.
4 ???
5 Profit!


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, use less colors. Don't have text with a colored background. Curves are your friend. Make a better border, like the border on this site. And a lot of other stuff....Use (generally) the same size text, unless it's titles and such.....People don't care what you like, especially if they are going to hire you...ect...


----------



## cubin' (Aug 26, 2007)

The website is ok for someone with learning disabilities but he should do a class on website design if he wants to get his skills up to par.


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Sefi (Aug 26, 2007)

I really don't know what my favorite part is.  I'm in between the fact that he's apparently been in college since 2001 at 14 (meaning he was 8 when was a freshman), or that "his" digital camera pictures are just some random copyrighted pictures from the net.

Perhaps he's 14 in dog years?


----------



## Flozem (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(strummer12 @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy fucking shit, this has to be a joke.  That site is like bottom barrel 1995 geocities. Â If your kid really has a learning disability and this is real, then he's going to have to learn how to make websites properly-like us a program that does things automatically with a few clicks, but I still think this is a joke to get reactions and shit.
> ...



The only two pieces of software he'll ever need to at least build a decent website:
-Notepad (comes with every install of Windows)
-A good image processing software like Paintshop Pro

For being able to at least create useful websites he'd need to learn about:
-html (check http://www.w3.org/)
-editing images

Practice with that, and then learn about:
-SQL
-PHP
-Javascript
So he can build decent webshops, forums, guestbooks and all other stuff clients might want to see customized.

And most of all:
-esthetics
-sociology
-writing decent English
might help... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After that he could start with flash software... it's only, well... flashy, but doesn't add much in the terms of usefulness.

No way in hell people are paying that much if he doesn't get his act straight... But hey, I've started at that design level... There is hope yet.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 26, 2007)

ummmmmm great website ahh sorta


----------



## Hitto (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> I'm very sorry about that, I hadn't checked all through his "What he believes list" as yet. Now i see there are a few ones that are a bit mean.



You didn't even look at his stuff and you're asking random strangers on the internet to proof-read it for you?
That poor kid has a learning disability all right! If my dad didn't give two tugs of a dead dog's cock about me, I'd also misbehave in school.


----------



## Takrin (Aug 26, 2007)

gotta be kidding me,  man it looks like the worse possible outcome from a free html compiler that randomly spat out this thing by a monkey banging on the keyboard with a toy train.

tell your son to quit the bs and host a porn site, and make you rich.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Flozem @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(strummer12 @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> ...


Flozem, Thanks allot for all that great and very technical info. Ive printed it out and Ill hand it to Bretts tutor who will go through it. My son is very dedicated to his new hobbie and hopefully future career and he will learn all of this and many even more complex things. However this will take him time as if he learns too much at once he becomes distraught. On one occasion while he was learning about FTP his cousin (who was meant to be caring for him) began filling his mind with details about highly technical database management. In short Brett became quite agitated and began his night wetting. So we now need to be very careful about what Brett is learning and when. Anyway we will be sure to gradually incorporate these concepts into his syllabus.
P.s. He only knows about Mexicans from some horrible movie and the only time he had a Mexican taco it made him sick. He thought they did it on purpose and it has, I'm sorry to say, colored his perception of our Mexican friends.

For those of you who have not yet seen Bretts site here is the link :
www.brettgraham.tk
Please tell me what you think


----------



## tjas (Aug 26, 2007)

That website is like... bad for my eyes! those colours it burns!! it burns!!


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> That website is like... bad for my eyes! those colours it burns!! it burns!!


Really ? ok! did you check your monitor settings ?


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 26, 2007)

May I ask do you have a learning disability?


----------



## tjas (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That website is like... bad for my eyes! those colours it burns!! it burns!!
> ...


Hmm your right! I changed my settings and the website is looking very good now! You did a good job!


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SAFEWAYÂ 	NO THEY ARE NOT THE FRESH FOOD PEOPLE THERE WAS MAGGOTS IN THE EGGPLANT I BOUGHT THERE THANKSÂ 	1/10 OR MORE LIKE NOTHING



No, they are not the fresh food people  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Funniest thing I heard today


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 26, 2007)

THINGS
can you please check my sons website, what do you think ?

DO I LIKE THEM?
NO ITS TOO LOD

HOW MUCH DO I LIKE THEM?
I SAID I DIDNT LIKE THEM 1/109

EDIT_
CAN I HIRE YOUR SON?


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 26, 2007)

Better than any site I have made... which is none.


----------



## NetixRiqua (Aug 26, 2007)

erm.. does he have a problem? anyway get him an xpango account so he can get some free referals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my referal id is [edited out by mthrnite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] sorry if this is against the rules but he can have a good console with popularity its a good call i guess oh he had learning disability?
my bad. thats pretty good for a 14 year old with learning disability just support him.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> THINGS
> can you please check my sons website, what do you think ?
> 
> DO I LIKE THEM?
> ...



YES! Brett would be thrilled,
I'll talk to him but im pretty shure he will do this one for free
considering its his first and I think it would be great if he could include it
in his portfolio ? What do you have in mind ?


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Aug 26, 2007)

Suicide, j/k


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > THINGS
> ...



I believe he was joking.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 26, 2007)

wow... that website isn't the greatest thing for your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember my first webpage beat the hell outta that one, that's for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I had the infamous deathskull and torch on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stole most of the code and just remade stuff into my own. I used dreamweaver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So that may have been the reason mine looked better


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 26, 2007)

Inspiration needs disease, injury, madness.
-- Chuck Palahniuk (author of the novel Fight Club)

To me the website was serviceable, but somewhat secondary to his marvelous thought process.
I would love to see, and think you should encourage this young man to try his hand at story writing or perhaps songwriting.
Above all, just encourage him to be creative. Everyone has innate talents, and even though a lot of folks will laugh at his work simply because he has a learning disability, it's worth the effort to reach those who will truly appreciate it on it's own merits.

The main thing I'd like to stress is, keep on encouraging him in any creative outlet he chooses, and don't be afraid or ashamed to let him be himself. Many of history's greatest artists had some mental challenge that actually helped them to show the world some hidden aspect of life. I'd go so far as to say artistic creativity itself can be a disability to a "normal" pragmatic life. Thinking differently though, in and of itself, is intensely important to the advancement of our species, and the enrichment of our society.

I may not be talented enough myself to actually get across what I'm trying to say, I hope you get my point.

Kudos to you for showcasing his work.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > THINGS
> ...


OH MY GOD FOR FREE AWESOME?

One the main page it says he is a scilled photograph for funerals and DJS well my friend and DJ recently crashed a car off a house and my Dj friend died.
its a very sad time but in his well he said he wanted a website to comemorate is passing
i still have some photo of the funerel but Im not sure what kind of website he wanted so I will letbrett decide


----------



## cubin' (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > THINGS
> ...




You're brett, arn't you?....


----------



## flai (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, in school, does your son take Graphic Design, Art etc?
If not I would recommend it as it teaches students about simple contrast and simple design ideas. If he wants to be a web designer, tell him NOT to just type in simple HTML, its about the interface and that is what his site lacks.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Inspiration needs disease, injury, madness.
> -- Chuck Palahniuk (author of the novel Fight Club)
> 
> To me the website was serviceable, but somewhat secondary to his marvelous thought process.
> ...



Mthrnite, thank you for your words of encouragement. I think everyone can benefit from what you said. I feel that ones creativity is just as valid as another's. I completely agree with what you said about appreciating things for what they are, and I feel that anything can be interpreted as beautiful in one way or another. We just need to be open and willing to see the best in everything. Beauty can be found anywhere, even if an artists intentions are not pure. For example many pop songs are made without feeling and for the sole purpose of gaining money and/or fame but even so many thousands can feel deeply touched and have fond memories associated with these songs.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 26, 2007)

All I'm seeing a flash movie of a cheeseball 80s musicvideo and if you try and close the damn thing you get a popup text stopping you popping off one line of lyrics after another rendering un-closable.

Your retarded kid should be brutally raped by a thousand aids infested african monkeys...or you, or whoever really put that damn site up.


----------



## necrom (Aug 26, 2007)

is it legal to work at the age of 14? 

this guy asking to review his sons website sounds like 'BRETT GRAHAM' himself! =x


----------



## necrom (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> All I'm seeing a flash movie of a cheeseball 80s musicvideo and if you try and close the damn thing you get a popup text stopping you popping off one line of lyrics after another rendering un-closable.
> 
> Your retarded kid should be brutally raped by a thousand aids infested african monkeys...or you, or whoever really put that damn site up.



that it not his site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




this is: http://home.wildit.net.au/hellohelloben/

sometimes it helps reading the whole topic


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(necrom @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> is it legal to work at the age of 14?
> 
> this guy asking to review his sons website sounds like 'BRETT GRAHAM' himself! =x


I think it is in fact legal to work at the age of 14 in Australia, I don't know what the laws are in other places.
But thank you for your concern. Of course later on when Brett starts to take money we will make sure we are 100%
on this!

NOTE: for those of you looking for my sons site its www.brettgraham.tk .
Please check out his site, all comments are helpful.
The other link posted on this topic "jason" or what ever is just a friendly joke posted by someone else.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 26, 2007)

necrom! I like your signature. I see you noticed the logo.


----------



## rashef (Aug 27, 2007)

No wai ?! Brettcorp ? Seems like a front for a mafia organization.

On a side note: Using copyrighted materials and claiming them to be your copyrighted materials just to promote your own copyrighted materials can yield you a lawsuit.


----------



## jelbo (Aug 27, 2007)

Funny shit.


----------



## nephdj (Aug 27, 2007)

I was tempted to SMS the number lol


----------



## acky (Aug 27, 2007)

Your 14 year old has one hell of a beard. Wild IT? Bl.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 27, 2007)

One of the side effects of the drug therapy treatment plan he is on is unusual and unwanted hair growth, as well as moodiness and irritation. It is very hard to shave him every day, he runs and hides. Hiding is one of his favorite things to do, so we try not to set him off.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 27, 2007)

All he has to do is fiddle with the colours a little and use spell check IMO. Its still better then anything I can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I suck at computer programming in general)


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> All he has to do is fiddle with the colours a little and use spell check IMO. Its still better then anything I can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't beat yourself up The Last Spartan if Brett can do it so can you, if you really wanted to. Thanks for your kind words of encouragement.


----------



## uberd0g (Aug 27, 2007)

Genius!


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> ...



ME TOO

That was annoying, Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From the site: "ORAGNE  	NO  	HARD TO OPEN 4/10" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: OMFG LOOK AT THE PRICES! I'm gonna pay 1000$ for a site like that in flash with music!!! YARLY


----------



## PrinceIcee (Aug 27, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK!

I've been Rick Rolled 3 fucking times this week

you people should just quit! ur not funny. its annoying and retarted - just quit!


----------



## Hiratai (Aug 27, 2007)

Hilarious.


----------



## amptor (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> www.brettgraham.tk



instant ban.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 28, 2007)

How often will he update the site? It would be cool to see the site get really good over time.


----------



## amptor (Aug 29, 2007)

heh troll thread if I ever had seen one, isn't even funny *moves along*


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> heh troll thread if I ever had seen one, isn't even funny *moves along*



Please do not call my son a troll. He may not be as handsome and charming as a Frenchman, but there is no need to call him names. I told him he shouldn't put his picture on his site, but he really wanted to.


----------



## xflash (Aug 29, 2007)

i'm pretty sure some of that stuff on his picture page is illegal. i mean he's claiming that he has the copyrights to a picture which clearly says "BBC" and that copyright logo next to it

also a few more things

when amptor said he was a troll he didn't mean because of his looks it's because he is just saying something randome or racist

and music on a web page can be done for freewith wimpy: http://www.wimpyplayer.com/

also it's stuff like this which gives us high schoolers a bad reputation (im 14 myself in case you didn't notice) and im not even american yet i still write better than him and have common sense (not being a racist is one of them) but that's besides the point i mean so what if he's 14? he should still be able to do better than that

edit: okay scratch that i just saw this post



QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> One of the side effects of the drug therapy treatment plan he is on is unusual and unwanted hair growth, as well as moodiness and irritation. It is very hard to shave him every day, he runs and hides. Hiding is one of his favorite things to do, so we try not to set him off.


i mean this has to be a joke lol


----------



## OSW (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(When Im Gone @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> ...



Damn that was the biggest rickrolling i've ever recieved.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 29, 2007)

maybe he toock the photos for bbc did you think of it?


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > heh troll thread if I ever had seen one, isn't even funny *moves along*
> ...



Okay, good job, you finally said something funny.


Seriously guys, how can you not see this is one big (awful) joke?


----------



## xflash (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> maybe he toock the photos for bbc did you think of it?


well what about that guy from popeye?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Aug 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That website is like... bad for my eyes! those colours it burns!! it burns!!
> ...


I had a problem viewing the site as well but then I turned my brightness all the way down on the monitor and now I have to say the site fucking rocks.


----------



## Bamboo (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> How often will he update the site? It would be cool to see the site get really good over time.



Thanks for your optimism The Last Spartan! Brett HAD worked on his page a bit, he used a lot of the things I told him people said about his site. He turned a lot of yellow text into blue in response, which is a good start!

HOWEVER

He did a couple of awful things over the weekend, and I told him to make a written apology to the world. He made a sassy game instead. I have disciplined him by not allowing him computer privileges for a fortnight. 
Please, the game he made is about what I punished him for (he fed fruits to animals at the zoo). Do you think the game is good enough to donate to a site that could raise awareness for anti animal cruelty? I would like to undo some damage. My son is a loose cannon.


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Aug 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How often will he update the site? It would be cool to see the site get really good over time.
> ...




*Dramatic slow clap* The last line really pushed it over the top


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

that game is awesome


----------



## bobrules (Aug 29, 2007)

WARNING. SAVE what ever you are doing. You should open a new window when you are opening this webpage.


----------



## SkH (Sep 1, 2007)

That site with that video is just AWESOME!!!! LOVE IT!!!!

Could one tell me the name of that song and the artist?


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

That game is actually pretty good! Especially when you complete it at the end...

- Sam


----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

www.brettgraham.tk

Well im sry to say it but its not good....
I am 14 myself and ive made a large community in PHP.

www.habbparken.dk its going to be up in a few weeks..
And it runned on www.habboroyal.dk one year ago but now its closed...


----------

